# My DNP Adventure!



## jp0004 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hey guys,

First time runner here, wanted to start this log since so many others that have logged their progress here have been a great help to me.

I'm running D's caps 250mg crystal

193lbs
18-20% bf

Day 1-3: 1 cap
Day 4-10 2 caps EOD
Day 11-14 2 caps

Protein shakes, lotsa friuts and gatorade
Taking benadryl ED
Multi vitamin twice a day
1-2 gallons of water a day
Workouts will be about 1hr of GVT for as long as I can take it
Will run 24mg/200mg EC when the lethargy kicks in.


Took my first cap last night before bed.  Don't really feel anything this morning.  Will post everyday.

Looking forward to laying on a concrete floor with a fan pointed at my nuts while eating cake!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 3, 2016)

I dont get the eod dosing? Why eod?


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I dont get the eod dosing? Why eod?



x2, that doesn't make much sense.
The half life of DNP is 36 hours.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 3, 2016)

Drop the benadryl ubless you know you get the rash.

Start the EC now. No point in waiting. It's not just for lethargy. It pushes fats into the blood making the dnp work more gooder


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Mar 3, 2016)

more gooder lol. I had good success running dnp but I think the key is to have a after dnp plan . BC though I dropped almost 20 lbs in 4 weeks it came back quick fast b/c my diet was shit after dnp. Make the most of your ride bud by planning a good diet protocol for after you come off 

good luck !


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 3, 2016)

So around day 3-4 I should go right up to 500?  I thought the EOD was a good idea because it eases into the higher dosage over time, just so I can gauge the sides.

I was reading one the logs here and they took the Benadryl as a preemptive measure.  Seemed prudent and it doesn't seem to affect anything.

I'll start the EC right away.  Makes sense to get the fat burning working more gooder.

And thanks for the advice in terms of the post DNP plan.  My diet it usually pretty good but I'll certainly keep it at the forefront of my mind near the end of the cycle.


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 4, 2016)

End of day one, not much to report.

Just took my day 2 cap before bed, feel a touch warmer than usual.

I've started EC 2x a day at 24g/200mg.  Will continue.


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 4, 2016)

Posting my DNP intake graphed out.  Gives me an accurate picture of how much is in my system day-to-day.

Numbers are based on 36 hour half-life.

3-Mar	250	1 cap
4-Mar	        407.4901312	1cap
5-Mar	        506.702697	        1 cap
6-Mar	        819.202697	        2 caps
7-Mar	        1016.065361	2 caps
8-Mar	        1140.081068	2 caps
9-Mar	        1218.206068	2 caps
10-Mar	1267.421734	2 caps
11-Mar	1298.425661	2 caps
12-Mar	1317.956911	2 caps
13-Mar	1330.260828	2 caps
14-Mar	1338.011809	2 caps
15-Mar	1342.894622	2 caps
16-Mar	1345.970601	2 caps
17-Mar	847.9083463	OFF
18-Mar	534.1487869	
19-Mar	336.4926502	
20-Mar	211.9770866	
21-Mar	133.5371967	
22-Mar	84.12316255	
23-Mar	52.99427164	
24-Mar	33.38429918	Water weight gone
25-Mar	21.03079064	
26-Mar	13.24856791	
27-Mar	8.346074796	
28-Mar	5.25769766	
29-Mar	3.312141978	
30-Mar	2.086518699	
31-Mar	1.314424415	
1-Apr	        0.828035494	less than 1mg in system


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 4, 2016)

Effin-A, good on ya for actually doing out the decay.


----------



## Jada (Mar 4, 2016)

Will follow thanks for the log


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 5, 2016)

Thanks for the input guys.

End of day 2.  Had a wave of very mild lethargy/nausea hit me around 3pm while I was at work.  Downed a bottle of gatorade and it cleared right up.  Guess I was down in electrolytes.

Sides still completely manageable, nothing to report other than maybe a slight headache.  Nothing that gets in my way though.

One more day on 1 cap then its onto the big leagues baby!

Bring it :32 (9):


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 5, 2016)

jp0004 said:


> Thanks for the input guys.
> 
> End of day 2.  Had a wave of very mild lethargy/nausea hit me around 3pm while I was at work.  Downed a bottle of gatorade and it cleared right up.  Guess I was down in electrolytes.
> 
> ...



the heat comes with 500mg expect heavy night sweats


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 6, 2016)

Today was a little more interesting.

Walkin around outside in 0c/32f weather with a t shirt on, people looking at me like I have 3 heads.  Awesome.

Went in for a light workout today, 10x10 Deadlifts.  Just one plate, keep it light and intense.  Boy, was I not ready for the lethargy.  Panting the whole way through it, must have drank a gallon of water and a bottle of powerade in an hour.  SO awesome.

End of day 3, no allergic reactions, no complications, all awesomeness.  Just popped 2 caps.

Got the fan setup for tonight ready and pointed at my nuts.  Let's do this shit!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 6, 2016)

I dont know if you know this but when you jerkoff your nut will be neon fluorescent yellow..It bugged me out at first but then I kinda liked it


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 6, 2016)

Yep, I heard all about the yellow jizz.  Noticed a slightly yellow tinge but it hasn't gone full hi-liter yellow just yet.

Just did my first night at 500mg, noticed a significant increase in heat, had to bust out the fan.  Still very manageable though, not so uncomfortable that I couldn't sleep.

According to the chart, I've got about 800mg in me.  Still got about 500mg more to go to reach max amount in my system, perhaps the night sweats will get worse then.  But as it stands, I feel it's still well within my tolerance.

Interested to see how today's workout will feel at 500mg.  I'll be bringing double the ice water this time!


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 7, 2016)

End of day 4, another interesting day.

Hit the gym, brought half a gallon of ice water this time.  Did my warmup, was winded by the end of it!  Drank a quarter of my water before I even got started.

Did OHP 10x10, struggled through 95 lbs.  Finished the whole half gallon in an hour plus a gatorade.

Just popped my 2 caps for tonight, I now have just over 1g in my system.  Interested in how the night sweats will hit me this time.

Lookin forward to it!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2016)

jp0004 said:


> End of day 4, another interesting day.
> 
> Hit the gym, brought half a gallon of ice water this time.  Did my warmup, was winded by the end of it!  Drank a quarter of my water before I even got started.
> 
> ...



your taking 2 caps at a time at night?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 7, 2016)

to be honest with you I dont remember how I ran it LOL...I dont remember if I took the whole 500mg or split it up


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 7, 2016)

I'm taking both caps at once with my post workout meal.  I've found that taking all of it in the evening is better for me, as I am able to control my environment much more at home than if I were to start popping caps in the middle of the day when I got shit to do.

That being said, night sweats were significantly stronger last night.  With the fan going and being completely buck-ass naked in bed, its still pretty manageable.  Currently 1g in my system with about 300mg to add till I reach max amount, according to the chart.  I think I'll be able to handle a 30% increase in intensity for the next week or so.

Got a workout scheduled for today, 10x10 hang cleans.  Lookin forward to that!


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 8, 2016)

End of day 5.

Holy shit, I don't think I've ever sweat this much in my life.

Had sweat pouring off me like a ****ing waterfall at the gym today.  Did 10x10 hang cleans at 95 lbs.  Totally ****ing wrecked by the end of it.

Popped another 2 caps tonight, I'll be taking next 2 days off from the gym.

Not gonna weigh myself till the end of the 14 days but goddamn, its freaky watching my body change day by day.  Its like I'm some kinda mutant!


----------



## Devil24777 (Mar 8, 2016)

do you take an ec-stick?


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 8, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> your taking 2 caps at a time at night?





Bro Bundy said:


> to be honest with you I dont remember how I ran it LOL...I dont remember if I took the whole 500mg or split it up



there is absolutely no problem taking it all at once. I take it all at once before bed when I run it and have found that it is the best way to do it for a few reasons....


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 8, 2016)

Yep, on EC 2-3x a day, 24mg/200mg.  Found it really keeps me going when I need the extra kick to finish my day.  That and it pushes the fat into the blood and makes the DNP work more gooder 

Night sweats were much more manageable last night now that I know what to expect.  About 1.1g in my system according to the chart. About 200mg more to go till max amount.  Still feels very manageable.

Def looking forward to my 2 days off from the gym.  Also brought the motorcycle out of storage last night, the open breeze in 38f weather REAAAALLLLY helps.


----------



## Devil24777 (Mar 8, 2016)

how much is your calorie deficit and do you eat low carb or a lot of KH?
Im now on my second cycle because on the first I get hives, now im taking cetrizine every day...
im also taking ec but don't know how much will be the perfect dose...


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 8, 2016)

My cals are around 2000 a day.  It's hard to say what the increase in metabolism is but I'd guess its within the 40-60% range.

My split looks like 30p/20f/50c.  Most of my calories are from fresh fruit, mainly apples and bananas.  They don't require refrigeration and are easy to consume/transport.  My post workout meal is the most calorie dense, mainly chicken breast and a couple of english muffins for carbs.

I have a case of G2 at work, at home and in the car.  Anytime I start to feel a little dizzy I down a bottle and it clears right up.  G2 is very calorie light and high in electrolytes so it's easy to keep the carb spikes low enough to manage.

I started Benadryl from day 1 and have been taking it everyday as a preemptive measure.  No rashes or any major complications, all awesomeness so far.

In Canada ephedrine is sold in 8mg pills so I take 3 of those plus a 200mg caffeine pill 2-3 times per day, depending on if I have a workout scheduled.  I have about a decades worth of experience with ephedrine so I know exactly how my body responds to it.  I suggest starting with 24mg/200mg EC once a day and then see how you feel.


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 8, 2016)

jp0004 said:


> I started Benadryl from day 1 and have been taking it everyday as a preemptive measure.  No rashes or any major complications, all awesomeness so far.



If you are going to be on EC and are taking an antihistamine for the hives anyways, I would suggest you look into ketotifen. It wl keep your beta recepters upregated much better then the benadryl so you can kill 2 birds with 1 stone more optimally.

.02


----------



## Devil24777 (Mar 8, 2016)

hei ms1605 what do you think of cetrizine? is it helpful ?


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 8, 2016)

Devil24777 said:


> hei ms1605 what do you think of cetrizine? is it helpful ?



Without getting into a long, nerdy post, ketotifen upregulates beta 2 receptors better then any other antihistamine.

also, on a side note, benadryl does not upregulate your beta 2 receptors at all. This is a common misconception.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 8, 2016)

MS1605 said:


> there is absolutely no problem taking it all at once. I take it all at once before bed when I run it and have found that it is the best way to do it for a few reasons....



I may have done the same I just cant remember how I did it..I just know I didnt like it


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 8, 2016)

Did a quick search, doesn't seem ketotifen is available over the counter in Canada.  Is this something I can get at any major drugstore?  Perhaps under a different name?


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 9, 2016)

jp0004 said:


> Did a quick search, doesn't seem ketotifen is available over the counter in Canada.  Is this something I can get at any major drugstore?  Perhaps under a different name?



i get mine from rui online but im sure you can find it at other RC companies online.


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 9, 2016)

End of day 6.

Lesson learned today:  If you don't get enough sleep/rest on DNP, you're gonna have a bad time.

Was in a really bad way this morning at work operating on about 4 hours sleep.  Lethargy, dizziness, sweating, the works.  Even the slightest movement of my arms and legs brought on the sweats.  Took about a 2 hour nap, seemed to help me get back to even keel.

Just got in from work about an hour ago, popped my 2 caps for the night.  Definitely bringing a fan to work tomorrow.

1.2g in my system.  I think I can make it thru 8 more days, long as I get enough rest.  Ima make this shit my bitch!


----------



## Devil24777 (Mar 9, 2016)

what is your weight now and what was your weight before cycle...or do you don't want to know your weight during the cycle like you said in the first post?


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 9, 2016)

Weight was 193 to start, bout 18% bf.

I've resolved to not step on the scale till end of day 14, I've seen how scale numbers can **** with people's heads.  I'm gonna stay the course and have faith.

I will say that clothes that did not fit me before I started my cycle are now wearable.  Pants are getting looser and I said hello to Mr. Bicep vein during a workout for the first time in a while!  I'm confident in the progress I'm making, will continue.

Got 9 hours of sleep last night.  Guys, sleep makes ALL the difference.  I feel FANTASTIC today.  Still sweating and out of breath walking but nothing that really bothers me.  No lethargy or excessive sweats at work today.

Closer to 1.3g in my system today and I feel waaaaaay better than yesterday.  I'm gonna keep catching 8-9 hours of sleep for the rest of the cycle, wow does it make a difference.


----------



## Devil24777 (Mar 9, 2016)

ah okay...do you also have a red head because i had a very red head now ? don't sweat a lot but its very hot 

maybe because of the ec its so good...


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 9, 2016)

No, I don't feel like my color has changed at all...  But I'm a brown-skinned dude so it probably doesn't show up for me as much as on white guys.

My temp has not exceeded 99f during the entire run, I suspect it's because I'm keeping my diet pretty clean.

And yeah, EC is pretty badass, had my second shot of 24/200 just now for today, one more shot to go...


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 10, 2016)

End of day 7. (AKA halfway point)

Brought a fan to work to keep me cool.  Makes a HUGE difference, almost feel normal as long as I've got it on me.

Popped 2 more caps tonight, workout scheduled tomorrow.  Lookin forward to that!


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 11, 2016)

End of Day 8.

Workouts are starting to suffer.  Went in for 10x10 95lbs powercleans, only managed to get 7 sets before I was completely wiped out.  And it took me an hour to do those because I needed so much rest.

The amount of sweat is UNREAL.  Wiping buckets off me at the end of every set, mouth breathing the whole time.  People must have thought I was some kinda crazy asshole huffing and puffing while pushing baby weight around.

On the plus side, I'm officially jizzing hi-liter yellow.  It's pretty ****ing rad.

Popped 2 more caps with my post workout meal, almost 1.3g in my system.  Still feeling very manageable, long as I stay under the fan.

On to day 9!


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 12, 2016)

End of day 9.

Again, can't stress enough the importance of rest/sleep.  It seems to make all the difference.

As I type this, I feel almost completely normal under the fan.  Popped 2 caps a few hours ago and just stayed cool while taking a nap.  Woke up and I feel great, almost no sides at this moment.  Strange that tonight is the first time I broke 99f (99.1f) and I feel better than ever.

Tomorrow is a 12 hour day at work, so it'll be important to sleep as much as I can tonight.  No workout tomorrow, have one planned for Sunday.

On to day 10!


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 13, 2016)

End of day 10.  Shit.

Did anyone get the plate number of that ****ing truck that just hit me?

Did a 12 hour shift at work today, lethargic as fuuuuuuuuuccck.  EC really helped me get back to feeling somewhat normal.

Just got home, popped 2 caps with like 3 pieces of lasagna.  I'm gettin ready to chill with lucifer for the next few hours but I couldn't handle the lack of energy.

Have 3 days off from work and a workout scheduled tomorrow.  Just 4 more days!


----------



## thqmas (Mar 13, 2016)

I stopped three days ago at day 9. I couldn't bare it anymore. I salute you soldier!


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 14, 2016)

End of day 11.

Looks like I'm done guys.

Broke out with a HUGE rash on my torso, body temperature was 101 last night.

I'm upping my Benadryl consumption and getting as much rest as I can.  Gonna go see my doctor tomorrow, see if he can prescribe me something for the rash.

I'm pretty sure it was the cheat meal I had yesterday that set me off, it's the only variable in this whole thing.  In the meantime, does anyone know what I should be eating now?  I imagine lots of water, but what else?  Carbs will probably make it worse until the DNP leaves my system, so should I up my fat/protein intake?

Appreciate any help you guys can offer.


----------



## Devil24777 (Mar 14, 2016)

i take cetrizin and cortisone creme 0.25 ...after 3 days the rash went completely away( without seeing a doctor) , and now one my second cycle i took cetrizin during the cycle and everything is good...i start my cycle eight days after the rash comes out

what is your weight now, think it helps to look positive


----------



## Devil24777 (Mar 16, 2016)

hope your alive , how much was your weight loss?


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 16, 2016)

Sorry for the response time, was preoccupied with handling this badass rash.

Ended up covering my entire body, looked like I belong in the burn unit.  Went to the doc on Monday, said it must have been something I ate or a new laundry detergent.  I just went with it and told him I had some bad pizza or something.

Gave me 5 days worth of Prednisone and advised 50mg of Benadryl 4 times a day.

Rash has now completely cleared from my chest and is starting to fade from my arms and legs.  I think I'll be clear by the end of the week.

On to weight loss:  Started at 193, stepped on the scale today, showed 186.  SO that's about 7 pounds in 10 days.  Pretty damn good.  And from what I understand, there should be a bit more to come off in terms of water weight.

Will keep you guys posted on the rash progress and final summation of my experience after 7 days off.  It's certainly been a ****ing ride!


----------



## jp0004 (Mar 21, 2016)

So it seems the water weight is gone and the final numbers are in.

End weight 186 from 193, for a loss of 7lbs over 10 days of DNP.  I have to say I'm very impressed.

And I know its almost all fat loss, my jaw looks squarer, I've got a bit of a bicep vein going and I generally feel lighter and more agile.

Lot of my clothes are wearable again and using stairs is just a bit easier.

The rash I developed on day 10 went from full body to completely gone in about 6 days using 20mg prednisone and 200mg benadryl ED.

Would def use again... but I think next time I'd rather do 30 days at a low dose rather than a short blast.  I have shit to do and from what I understand I'll still be able to function while on 250mg.  I can't afford to take 2 weeks off of my life again, it's just too much.

I will say that for those thinking about dancing with the Yellow Devil, it must be treated with RESPECT.  I treat my caps the same way I would treat a sharp sword or a loaded gun... with RESPECT.  If you ever get to a point where you're throwing this stuff back haphazardly, I'd suggest reconsidering your approach with stuff like this.  Just my personal opinion.

Thanks to all for your support, looking forward to the next run!


----------

